# Smoked Porter recipe



## Brewer? (21/1/17)

Whoever put the smoked Porter recipe on (can't find it from my mobile), thanks. Kegged mine today and it's fantastic. Will have to let it sit a couple of weeks but it already tastes amazing


----------



## manticle (21/1/17)

Probably me. I'll send you my bank details.


----------



## mr_wibble (22/1/17)

When you get a sec, could you please post a link to the recipe.

I have my own recipe I found somewhere (years ago), maybe here. I'd like to know if it's the same.
It's Mrs Wibble's favourite beer. But I imagine there's always a tweak to make it better.

ta,
-kt


----------

